# Selling Motorhome--- Suspicious of potential buyer !!!!



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am in the process of selling my motorhome. I was contacted by email by a bloke who asked my best price. The email seemed to come through the Autotrader system so i saw no problems. I told him what i would accept & he emailed me back saying that he agreed to pay my asking price. His use of words on his emails gave me the impression he may be foreign. His postcode showed up as M13 so i guessed he was from Manchester. He said he would send me a cheque, which was fine. He then went on to explain that he would send me a cheque to cover my asking price, bank charges & to pay the shipping man who he would send to collect the m/h. He wanted me to give the shipping man whatever was left over after i had deducted the asking price & bank charges from whatever he sent. I have emailed him back telling him i have no problem who picks up the m/h but to just send me cheque to cover asking price & sort rest out himself. I await his cheque. Am i right in being suspicious ????


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Absolutely right, first rule is that a cheque is not a method of payment in these circumstances. Only method of payment is BACS and even then handover is after confirmed clearance.
These people have no interested in your motorhome, their only interest is in the cash raised from their "overpayment".
Gerry


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Totally agree with Gerry - it's a con.

David


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It's a scam..!! You get this all the time when sellin a vehicle.
"I am in Ireland, I am on holiday " "sending my shipper"..

Forget it and dont even bother with answering any emails,,,
Had it loads of times and even once for a second hand kitchen table value £50.. !!!!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh please. How many more times. SCAM, SCAM, SCAM.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Never accept a cheque. If it turns out to be stolen or forged it will be reversed by the bank. Even if this is two years later.

Derek


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

SCAM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm surprised people are still falling for this scam...!!!

It's been publicised for years to my knowledge. 

Ray.


----------



## vivienogden (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yes I would be suspiciuos, sounds like same scam...*

Hi , I once advertised a pony on-line. Had several enquiries all offering to pay well over the odds, can't remember the detail but basically you end up out of pocket as it is a scam. Discussed it with several people at the time, if it looks too good to be true probably is, keep clear.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

under NO curcumstances have anything to do with him/her its a SCAM there at it all over ebay well all over the net from pets to iphones to anything with high price..


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The warnings here are clear and uniform, if you google "cheque payment scam" you will deiscover LOADS of links, of which this is one;

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/overpayment-scam.html

it explains it quite clearly.

Do not touch the potential sale at all - you will end up losing out big-time.

Dave


----------



## Stephb (Jun 28, 2011)

CASH CASH CASH, As a former used HGV salesman I've heard them all,and some real corkers! Because of anti terrorism laws I could not take cash so always took bacs, and before release always always checked with my Financial Director that money had cleared, As a private sale only ever cash regardless of amount, and take it during banking hours so I could bank it straight away,I would explain that I would check each note, Anyone not genuine wont mind,if anyone objects, There not genuine. Remeber, thease sorts of cons work by getting the mark to think there onto an easy sale!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I am selling my dive boat and I am getting the exact same scams.. I just email them back telling them if they want the boat they meet me with the cash amount and only then will there be a sale.

Funny they never come back to me. :wink: 

Ray.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Scams*

 Just goes to show. As long as there is anyone around gullible enough to even consider this type of transaction, there will be scammers around trying it on.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Rules of selling:

Always meet the person buying in person.

Never offer what you'll accept, always let them make the first offer.

Then when you have agreed a price, alway make sure the money clears before you even hand over the keys.

Finally do not sell your motorhome to this person it is a SCAM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well after that tirade of put downs he won't be coming on here to sell his van will he! 

Mandy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> Well after that tirade of put downs he won't be coming on here to sell his van will he!
> 
> Mandy


I don''t think that is necessarily true - he asked for comments and has certainly got them!

Good! :lol:

Now if the person who wanted to buy came on here, just what sort of response would he/she get to such a request to deal with a shipping agnet and pay over the odds so that you can refund the difference?

I suspect it would be a failry short thread...... :lol:

Dave


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I think he should bank the cheque, wait for clearance, take the cash out of the bank.............




and then do a runner keeping his MH and wild camp away from everything :lol:


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*selling motorhome---Suspicious of potential buyer*

We had the same thing happen to us and we received a cheque from the scammer who asked for the money he overpaid, we paid the cheque into our bank and waited! what do you know!! the bank got in touch to say the cheque was stolen. 8O Bambi 2


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> I think he should bank the cheque, wait for clearance, take the cash out of the bank.............
> :


This is what the scam is all about, you cash it and even wait a few days. Let goods go and the cheque can bounce even weeks later...
The bank wont let you draw cash on it until it has cleared, if they do and it does eventually bounce they will want their cash back....

In this day and age, same day bank payment.. Think they now call it priority payment, used to be a CHAPS payment.. That way funds are fully assured...


----------



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Well after that tirade of put downs he won't be coming on here to sell his van will he!
> 
> Mandy


Wow. I only asked for comments. Thanks Mandy for your understanding. Thought other posters were a bit tough on me. Made me feel like the guilty party.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Spire - and of course not everybody is up to speed on the scams that are around these days


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

spire2003 said:


> mandyandandy said:
> 
> 
> > Well after that tirade of put downs he won't be coming on here to sell his van will he!
> ...


It's not you in particular, it's just that some of them have lost patience by the time the umptyteenth person wonders if something is a scam or not. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

drop the dead donkey

Dave p


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

spire2003 said:


> Wow. I only asked for comments. Thanks Mandy for your understanding. Thought other posters were a bit tough on me. Made me feel like the guilty party.


Thank you for YOUR understanding...... A lot of people have had experience of this but many, who perhaps have not tried selling something of value have not. Two good things here 1) you were suspicious and 2) you asked about it, even if the replies were somewhat robust, they at least told you what the problem was.

When I purchased both my vans I used chaps payment - same day transfer which costs about 20 English squids. Still nervous about the first one as it was a private sale, but totally relaxed about the second as it was with a well known (reputable) dealer.

Best of luck


----------

